# Я-здорова, он-на коляске 25 лет! Но... мы любим друг друга!!!



## Solnse (20 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте всем, кто читает мое сообщение!!!  
У меня довольно непростая ситуация и мне очень нужна как помощь специалиста, так и просто хорошие советы!!! А дело вот в чем:
Мне 22 года, я вполне нормальный и здоровый человек. Два месяца назад я познакомилась с одним молодым человеком. В процессе нашего с ним общения выяснилось, что у него врожденная грыжа позвоночника. Когда ему было 2 месяца, ему сделали операцию, грыжу удалили. До 14 лет он совершенно не чувствовал ног, но постепенно чувствительность возвращалась. 

Сейчас он чувствует 80% поверхности ног, слабая чувствительность есть на внешней стороне стопы, но на пальцах она отсутствует полностью. Но это не главное, он обследовался в Анапе, ему сказали, что при соблюдении лечения и занятиях ЛФК ходить он будет. 

Меня интересует другое. Я влюбилась в этого человека несмотря на то, что он в коляске!!! И хочу связать с ним свою жизнь, даже не обращая внимания на то, что вся моя родня в ШОКЕ!!! И из этого вытекает 2 очень важных для меня вопроса:
1. У него небольшие проблемы с моче-половой системой. Как сильно это повлияет на нашу интимную жизнь???
2. Каковы шансы передачи его болезни по наследству??? Т.е. как это отразится на наших с ним детях, внуках???

Буду премного благодарна за любые отзывы на мое сообщение!!!!
С уважением, Елена. :blush200:


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (20 Дек 2007)

1. смотря насколько небольшие
2.предрасположенность может передаваться.


----------



## Helen (21 Дек 2007)

> 1. У него небольшие проблемы с моче-половой системой. Как сильно это повлияет на нашу интимную жизнь???
> 2. Каковы шансы передачи его болезни по наследству??? Т.е. как это отразится на наших с ним детях, внуках???



Думаю, с этими вопросами лучше обратиться вместе с этим человеком в учреждение, где он наблюдается, ведь врач наверняка знает и степень нарушений, и динамику восстановления, поэтому информация будет более информативна. К тому же в настоящее время имеются медико-биологические консультации, врачи которых могут ответить на множество вопросов. Возможно, патология была приобретенной при родах или неонатальный период? И каков развернутый диагноз?


----------



## Даша (21 Дек 2007)

Solnse написал(а):


> Мне 22 года, я вполне нормальный и здоровый человек


Мне 34 года, вот уже 8 лет после аварии у меня инвалидность 2-ой группы, несколько лет я не могла ходить, затем ходила при помощи костылей, палки. После ряда операций передвигаюсь самостоятельно. 
И, при этом я вполне нормальный, хотя и не совсем здоровый человек. Большая просьба, Helen, быть корректнее с подобными определениями.
Мой муж, который собственно говоря и организовал данную автоаварию, видимо тоже мучился вопросами подобными Вашим, поэтому сбежал мгновенно, оставив меня не способную дойти попить на кухню, и, простите за прозу жизни, самостоятельно пописать. 
За 8 лет я получила высшее юридическое образование, имею фигуру и внешность на 10 лет моложе своих лет, удачно вышла замуж, муж меня обожает, хотя я ревела белугой при его предложении руки и сердца - "ты сам не представляешь, что ты делаешь". Вместе больше 2-х лет. Последняя операция была на позвоночнике 58 дней назад. Любимый бережет меня и жалеет больше чем мама. И я его. 
Вот мое резюме: если не чуствуете в себе сил быть с этим человеком при *самых* отрицательных условиях, с тем чего вы опасаетесь - мягко отойдите в сторону.


----------



## Solnse (21 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте, Даша!
Спасибо, что ответили на мое сообщение!!!
Насчет Вашей просьбы: извините, если Вас задели мои слова, я этого не хотела. Просто Вы немного не правильно меня поняли. Говоря "я нормальный человек", я имела ввиду, что в физическом и физиологическом плане со мной все нормально, и уж никак не предполагала задеть или обидеть кого-то своими словами. Извините еще раз!!!
Я очень рада, что у Вас все так замечательно складывается!!! Искренне и от всего сердца поздравляю Вас!!! 
Насчет того, что я похожа на Вашего мужа, который мучился вопросами, подобными моим - я с Вами не согласна!!! И, честно признаться, такое Ваше заявление обидело и задело меня!!! Я не собираюсь сбегать от этого молодого человека. Если Вы не заметили, я сказала, что ЛЮБЛЮ его и хочу выйти за него замуж!!! А на форуме этом я появилась для того, чтобы хоть как-то узнать побольше о таких же проблемах от других людей, найти в их лицах поддержку, да и просто морально подготовиться, если эта болезнь все же передасться по наследству нашим детям, потому что среди своих близких и друзей я всего этого НЕ НАХОЖУ!!! Мне крутят у виска пальцем и кричат со всех сторон, что я гублю свою молодую жизнь своими собственными руками! Наверное, в такий обстановочке немного трудно пребывать чисто психологически, как Вы думаете?!!! 
Поэтому, теперь у меня к Вам будет БОЛЬШАЯ просьба: не делайте скорополительных выводов, что я не смогу быть рядом с ним при самых худших обстоятельствах!!! Я уже знаю о нем столько всего, что если бы у меня не было этих самых сил, о которых Вы говорите, я бы давно уже сбежала точно так же, как Ваш муж, про которого Вы написали!!! Мне просто нужно немного больше информации об этой болезни, чем я уже знаю и самое главное - понимание и поддержка, пусть даже и виртуальная!!! Потому что реальная у меня отсутствует напрочь. Я стою одна против всего общества, которое меня в данный момент окружает!!!!

Добавлено через 9 минут 


Helen написал(а):


> Думаю, с этими вопросами лучше обратиться вместе с этим человеком в учреждение.



Да, это было бы проще всего! Но я боюсь обидеть его, предложив ему это. Потому что, когда мы с ним разговаривали про наследственность, он сказал, что консультировался с врачом и его заверили, что его дети будут абсолютно здоровы, возможность передачи заболевания на генетическом уровне есть, но она может проявиться и через одно поколение, и через 2-3. Вот я и хотела, ничего ему не говоря, узнать об этом немного подробнее, чтобы быть готовой морально в случае чего...


----------



## Ell (21 Дек 2007)

Даша написал(а):


> Большая просьба, Helen, быть корректнее с подобными определениями.



Простите, но уважаемая *Helen* всегда крайне корректна и даёт грамотные рекомендации.


----------



## Даша (21 Дек 2007)

Solnse написал(а):


> я вполне нормальный и здоровый человек.


Уважаемые собеседники! Сама фраза предполагает деление людей по определенному признаку. По нормальности и, соответственно анормальности. 
Себя, бесспорно мной уважаемая  Helen, относит к первой категории, соответственно кого-то ко второй? Иначе мысль о противопоставлении просто не прозвучала бы. 
Исключительно Вы неправы, что я вас сравниваю с некоторыми негуманно поступившими особями мужского пола, я предполагаю, что сами вопросы аналогичны, но ответы на них каждый находит сам. 
Он нашел свои ответы, и если бы я хоть на секунду предположила, что они могут совпасть с Вашими разве я стала бы Вам писать о себе?
Я, может быть не совсем ясно (тема не простая), но основываясь на довольно богатом опыте в этой сфере, обратила Ваше внимание на то, что "если не чуствуете в себе сил быть с этим человеком при самых отрицательных условиях" Вы навредите и себе и ему.
Объясню. 
1. _Ему._ Чрезвычайно тяжело быть обузой. Поверьте, проверено. К сожалению в нашем обществе человек с ограниченными воможностями чуствует себя именно так. Это тяжело для любого человека, а для мужчины особенно. Со стороны может показаться, что человек этого не чуствует, но это не так, масса усилий уходит на то, что бы производить такое впечатление, психологи называют это гиперкомпенсацией.
Очень тяжело, когда самые близкие люди начинают упрекать, что ты нетрудоспособен, не можешь пойти в кино и т.п., а ты не можешь... А еще тяжелее, когда не говорят это.
Тяжело, когда от тебя ждут улучшения, а у тебя ухудшение - оправдываешься... Самая ужасная фраза: "Чем тебе еще помочь?". 
Жить рядом с нормальным и здоровым человеком не просто, не считайте, что это плюс, скорее знак вопроса.
2. _Вам._ Сейчас Вам на крыльях любви кажеться, что Вы все преодолеете и все будет хорошо. Я, например, не секунды не осуждала своего мужа (а тем более Вас, как Вам только в голову такое пришло, извините), поскольку быть рядом в данном случае просто крест какой-то. Видели бы Вы как я рыдала перед вторым мужем, зная на что он идет. Я залила слезами целый стол.:cray:  
*Подумайте хорошенько* - это я и имела ввиду - хватит ли у Вас *сил*, иначе лучше просто не начинать. Пережить расставание любя - одно, развод - совсем другое. По шкале стрессов это 100%. Тяжелее чем смерть близкого человека. Точно также любовь и брак - совсем разные вещи.
Если мрачные сценарии Вас не пугают, - да поможет Вам Бог, и Вашему избраннику! Буду искренне восхищаться!
Вы хотели морально подготовиться, не стоит обижаться на прозу жизни, а тем более, когда человек перетряс собственные отвратительные воспоминания, чтобы найти для Вас информацию. 
Моральной поддержки у других людей  по этому вопросу не советую искать, основывайтесь на собственный силах.


----------



## Ell (21 Дек 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Думаю, с этими вопросами лучше обратиться вместе с этим человеком в учреждение, где он наблюдается, ведь врач наверняка знает и степень нарушений, и динамику восстановления, поэтому информация будет более информативна. К тому же в настоящее время имеются медико-биологические консультации, врачи которых могут ответить на множество вопросов. Возможно, патология была приобретенной при родах или неонатальный период? И каков развернутый диагноз?






Даша написал(а):


> Себя, бесспорно мной уважаемая  Helen, относит к первой категории, соответственно кого-то ко второй? Иначе мысль о противопоставлении просто не прозвучала бы.



Лично для меня  - покажите в словах Helen  то самое противопоставление и деление на категории.


----------



## Даша (21 Дек 2007)

Слова "вполне нормальный и здоровый человек" представляют собой пример конъюнкции, т.е. логической операции, с помощью которой два высказывания объединяются в новое сложное высказывание, имеющее собственную смысловую нагрузку, противоположное которому "анормальный и нездоровый". Есть идеи, какой смысл у этого высказывания?
Это как "Вы толстый и красивый!" - предполагается, что противоположно - "худой и некрасивый". Понятно что говорящий имеет в ввиду. Можно иметь в в виду другое, но тогда и слова будут другие. А эти несут именно такую смысловую нагрузку. 
Люди говорящие - "вполне нормальный и здоровый человек", просто озвучивают социальный стереотип и ничего более. Я пока не заболела тоже наверное так думала - не помню, не задумывалась, а теперь задумываюсь, потому что постоянно с этим сталкиваемся и это больно. Как говориться, не дай Бог это проверить на себе, в смысле, как воспринимаются эти слова.
Лучше так не говорить.


----------



## abelar (21 Дек 2007)

Уважаемая ДАША. Вольному, как говориться воля! Но не отмахивайтесь от науки психологии,которая рассматривает любовь, как клиническая картина психоза (временного помешательства), которая в норме встречается у "нормальных людей".
Прмните, что здравый ,разумный человек думает не о том как он будет жить,когда ему будет хорошо, а что он будет делать, когда все будет плохо.
Поступая "гуманно" с одним человеком, подумайте: не поступаете ли Вы "негуманно" с Вашим окружением, с Вашими будующими детьми?
Имейте в виду: "растворение" себя в ком -то, "положение себя ради кого-то" - определяется психоанализом как "диффузная идентификация личности"
Примерение на себя ролей типа "Мать Тереза" осуждается церковью!
2007 лет назад одного добрейшего и благороднейшего парня распяли за нелицензированную деятельность по облегчению страданий других! А эти "другие" - орали: "распни Его!"
Готовы на Голгофу? ( а я Вам ее гарантируюfurious )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2007)

Зло, но правдиво, и в пользу девушки!


----------



## Helen (22 Дек 2007)

Я думаю, что все вопросы между любящими людьми должны открыто обсуждаться, для того, чтобы вместе определять дальнейшие пути их оптимально правильного решения, от этого будет многое зависить в будущем, и этого не нужно бояться или стесняться. Поэтому, если медицина сегодня может в какой-то степени определить прогнозы, этим нужно воспользоваться без всяких помех.

PS. Ни коем образом даже в мыслях не разделяю людей по каким-либо признакам, но приношу извинения, если так показалось, просто хотела донести то, что считаю важным. Кроме того, всегда настроена на оптимистичные прогнозы, ведь тому есть множество примеров, когда невозможное становится реальностью.


----------



## Ell (22 Дек 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Думаю, с этими вопросами лучше обратиться вместе с этим человеком в учреждение, где он наблюдается, ведь врач наверняка знает и степень нарушений, и динамику восстановления, поэтому информация будет более информативна. К тому же в настоящее время имеются медико-биологические консультации, врачи которых могут ответить на множество вопросов. Возможно, патология была приобретенной при родах или неонатальный период? И каков развернутый диагноз?





Даша написал(а):


> Слова "вполне нормальный и здоровый человек" представляют собой пример конъюнкции,



Еще раз - цитата и ответ.
*Даша*, извините, но Вам необходимо отдохнуть и осмыслить свои высказывания.

я и так слишком долго взывала к Вашему разуму.


----------



## Solnse (24 Дек 2007)

НАРООООД!!!!!
Вы вообще замечаете, что здесь происходит, а??????? Все перепуталось, никто не понимает кто и о чем тут пишет, а самое главное: КОМУ!!!!!! ЕLL перепутала обращение ДАШИ ко мне с HELEN Я так понимаю, говоря Helen, Даша имеет ввиду меня, потому что меня зовут Елена!!!!! 
ABELAR по-моему, обещая Гольгофу, имел ввиду меня, а обращается в начале письма к ДАШЕ!!!!! 
ИЛИ Я ЧТО_ТО НЕ ТАК ПОНИМАЮ??????????????????? КТО_НИБУДЬ ОБЪЯСНИТ МНЕ, ЧТО ЗДЕСЬ ТВОРИТЬСЯ???????????????????? furious


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2007)

Не обращайте внимания на эти ошибки, их заметили. Мне кажется тут главное мысль *о недопустимости* и о *готовности.*


----------



## Solnse (24 Дек 2007)

Даша написал(а):


> Себя, бесспорно мной уважаемая  Helen, относит к первой категории.


Я не отношу себя ни к какой категории!!! И я не делю ни в коем случае людей на различные сообщества!!! Мне режит слух слово "инвалид"!!! И к своему парню я отношусь, как к здоровому человеку!!!



Даша написал(а):


> Чрезвычайно тяжело быть обузой. Поверьте, проверено. К сожалению в нашем обществе человек с ограниченными воможностями чуствует себя именно так. Это тяжело для любого человека, а для мужчины особенно. Со стороны может показаться, что человек этого не чуствует, но это не так, масса усилий уходит на то, что бы производить такое впечатление, психологи называют это гиперкомпенсацией.


С чего Вы взяли, что он чувствует себя обузой???? Простите, если Вы, возможно, ощущаете себя так, не нужно всех грести под одну гребенку!!!!!! Он абсолютно трудоспособный человек, который чинит дома краны, водит машину и готовит ужин по праздникам! :blush200:  И все это он делает без моей помощи!!! Для него важно знать и видеть, что на него смотрят не как на человека в коляске, а как на здорового парня, которого можно попросить об элементарных вещах.

Знаете, в Вашем первом посте я заметила одну вещь:


Даша написал(а):


> Любимый бережет меня и жалеет больше чем мама.


Вы простите меня за резкость, но я привыкла говорить то, что думаю!!! А думаю я, что именно в этом и есть Ваша проблема!!! Вы до сих пор не смирились с тем, что с Вами произошло, хоть и прошло уже 8 лет!!! И где-то в глубине сознания очень далеко, но ОЧЕНЬ НАДЕЖНО закрепилась мысль, что Вас жалеют!!!! 
Так же я не понимаю, зачем нужно было рыдать, когда Вам делали предложение??? Радоваться надо было!!! Потому что Вас ПОЛЮБИЛИ!!!! Дико для меня все это!!! Когда мы с Виталей разговариваем о будущей совместной жизни и о свадьбе, я вижу в его глазах все, что угодно: радость, блеск, счастье, но уж никак не слезы!!!! Мы рады тому, что мы вместе и не хотим расставаться не смотря ни на что!!!!
Знаете что, я общалась со многими людьми, которые по разным стечениям обстоятельст оказались в коляске. И я заметила одну очень интересную вещь: люди, которые лишины возможности ходить с детсва не такие озлобленные на эту жизнь, чем те, которые были здоровы и потом оказались в коляске. У вторых прослеживается какая-то злость на этот мир, на эту жизнь и на окружающих людей в частности. Хотя они стараются это скрыть и изо всех сил пытаются всем доказать, что они не стали злее и жестче. Вот как у Вас... Я чувствую в Ваших постах какую-то обиду и злость!!! Вы хоть и не пишете открыто, но я ее ощущаю и мне это совсем не нравится. От Вас идет какой-то негатив, который влияет на настроение людей, прочитавших Ваши посты. А общаясь с теми, кто с детства находится в коляске, я, ноаборот, заряжаюсь жизненной силой и энергией. С Вами очень тяжело общаться, а уж спорить тем более. Вы вся пропитаны то ли жалостью к себе, то ли злостью на весь мир. Не знаю... Чего Вам не хватает, Даша??? У Вас есть любимый человек, который полюбил Вас не смотря ни на что!!! Да Вы наоборот кричать должны об этом, чтобы другие люди услышали и поняли, что это не сказка, что возможно жить и после аварий на коляске, что возможно найти свою любовь и счастье, что все это РЕАЛЬНО!!!!! А Вы что делаете??? Диктуете суровую правду жизни???? А кому от нее легче??? Вам???? Мне-нет!!!!! Даша, Вы простите меня за мою прямоту, за мои резкие слова, но меня возмущает Ваша жизненная позиция до глубины души!!!! Как говорят: "Хочешь изменить мир - начни с себя!!!" 
И еще кое-что: Я НЕ ЛЕТАЮ НА КРЫЛЬЯХ ЛЮБВИ!!!!!! Вернее, это не только сейчас, пока я на них летаю, мне кажеться, что мне все по плечу. По-моему, свои силы я уже достаточно проверила, узнав и увидев то, что он мне показал и рассказал. Мое отношение к нему после этого ни на капельку не поменялось. И, мне кажеться, что среди абсолютно здоровых пар редко можно встретить столько нежности, теплоты, доброты и любви друг к другу, как у нас с Виталей!!!!!!!



Даша написал(а):


> Вы хотели морально подготовиться, не стоит обижаться на прозу жизни, а тем более, когда человек перетряс собственные отвратительные воспоминания, чтобы найти для Вас информацию.


Спасибо большое за то, что Вы копались в своих воспоминаниях, чтобы найти информацию для меня, но честно говоря, регистрируясь на этом сайте, я не это ожидала прочитать!!! Я не ожидала наткнуться на озлобленных людей, которые обижены на весь мир!!!!!



Даша написал(а):


> Моральной поддержки у других людей  по этому вопросу не советую искать, основывайтесь на собственный силах.


КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕ СОГЛАСНА!!!!! Я ее искала и буду искать!!!! Она просто жизненно необходима!!! Конечно, если в ней не будет столько же негатива, сколько я прочла и почувствовала в Вашей, так сказать "поддержке"!!! Без нее человеку очень тяжело идти по жизни, как здоровому, так и тому, у которого что-то произошло!!! Вроде бы Вы столько лет прожили на этом свете, по идеи должен быть большой жизненный опыт, но я вижу почему-то прямо противоположенное... Неужели в Вашей жизни были только разочарования и Вам встречались одни НЕЛЮДИ??? По-моему, нет! Так как у Вас есть Ваш муж!!!! Не понимаю я Вас, Даша, НЕ ПОНИМАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Добавлено через 10 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не обращайте внимания на эти ошибки, их заметили. Мне кажется тут главное мысль *о недопустимости* и о *готовности.*



Здравствуйте, Доктор!!!
Спасибо, ОЧЕНЬ постораюсь не обращать на это внимание, хотя довольно тяжело читать и угадывать тебя тут имеют ввиду, или все же того, кому пишут!!!!
По поводу главных мыслей... *о недопустимости* чего??? разграничения на больных и здоровых??? и *о готовности* на что??? Связать свою жизнь с человеком, который передвигается на коляске??? А что в этом такого-то????? НЕ ПОНИМАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nea


----------



## Ell (24 Дек 2007)

Ell ничего не путает. И несколько раз настойчиво просила исправить и подумать.
Кого как зовут не так и важно, если используется НИК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2007)

> Здравствуйте, Доктор!!!
> Спасибо, ОЧЕНЬ постораюсь не обращать на это внимание, хотя довольно тяжело читать и угадывать тебя тут имеют ввиду, или все же того, кому пишут!!!!
> По поводу главных мыслей... *о недопустимости* чего??? разграничения на больных и здоровых??? и *о готовности* на что??? Связать свою жизнь с человеком, который передвигается на коляске??? А что в этом такого-то????? НЕ ПОНИМАЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nea



Вот именно так! Конечно не допустимо, и именно об этом и говорит большинство, только есть ОТНОШЕНИЕ, а есть ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ. Если вы соедените эти понятия, то будете и правильно относиться, но  будете требовать ВСЕХ возможностей. Но ведь этого нет и в жизни. Эти понятия нао делить.
Вот мою дочь молодой человек пригласил домой. Сам стол накрыл, приготовил, вкусно и экзотично, и не приставал (сразу оговорюсь, что он австриец). И дочь задала вопрос. Папа, а ты готовил когда-нибудь для мамы. Отвечаю, нет. Не умею (ну считай нет возможности), но ведь отношение моей супруги ко мне, от отсутствия этой возможности, не изменилось. Т.е. моя супруга готова согласиться с моими недостатками, потому, что её отношение ко мне, надеюсь, жиждеться не на этом.
Именно об этом (ИМХО) и говорил abelar, не важно какие недостатки, важно готовы ли Вы их незамечать, и компенсировать своими достоинствами.
Кстати, поставив себя в Вашу ситуацию, я не смог сказать себе однозначного Да!


----------



## Solnse (25 Дек 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... не важно какие недостатки, важно готовы ли Вы их незамечать, и компенсировать своими достоинствами.
> Кстати, поставив себя в Вашу ситуацию, я не смог сказать себе однозначного Да!



А я говорю "ДА", находясь в трезвом уме и в твердой памяти!!!! Я готова   не замечать его недостатки, я их и сейчас не замечаю. Даже он сам долго к этому привыкал. Он меня спрашивал: "Лен, ты что не видишь того, какой я??? Я понять не могу, тебе, что все равно??? Ты относишься ко мне, как к абсолютно здоровому человеку!!! И что самое прекрасное - это то, что рядом с тобой я себя именно таковым и ощущаю!!!!" 
Ради таких слов стоит жить на этой земле!!! Жить ради того, чтобы видеть, какими глазами смотрит на тебя твой любимый человек, жить для того, чтобы понимать: ТЫ НУЖНА!!!!!!!! Он мне нужен точно так же, как и я ему!!! Мы черпаем друг в друге любовь, нежность, силу, мужество. Мы многому учимся друг у друга!!! Надеюсь, что так будет всегда!!! Ни с одним парнем мне не было так хорошо, как с Виталей!!! Ни один парень до этого так не понимал меня, как понимает он... Что же еще нужно для счастья??? Дружная семья, дети, понимающий и любящий муж - вот и все!!! А то, что может он при этом ходить или нет - это такие мелочи, что они отодвигаются на второй план и теряются где-то вдалеке...
Виталя мне тоже постоянно говорит, что среди мужчин ГОРАААЗДО меньшее количество готовы пойти на нечто подобное. А я улыбаюсь и все никак не могу понять: разве ЭТО главное в отношениях???!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2007)

Вы очень хороший, добрый и смелый человек. Так держать!


----------



## Solnse (26 Дек 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы очень хороший, добрый и смелый человек. Так держать!



Спасибо Вам большое за такие слова!!!!   Очень рада, что Вы так считаете!!! И все же... до моего сознания никак не может дойти: а в чем смелость-то??? Я просто влюбилась, вот и все... :blush200:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2007)

Просто любить себя и себе подобного!
Непросто любить ещё кого-то и не того!


----------



## Solnse (27 Дек 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто любить себя и себе подобного!
> Непросто любить ещё кого-то и не того!



Не знаю, возможно, Вы и правы... nea  Мне все в один голос кричат, как это тяжело и не всем под силу!!! Но, если бы Вы узнали этого человека, все встало бы на свои места!!! Его очень легко любить!!! ОЧЕНЬ!!!! Наверное, он не такой, как большенство людей на колясках, потому что он не заморачивается по этому поводу, а живет полной жизнью!!!!! Вот поэтому мне с ним так легко... :blush200:


----------



## Ell (27 Дек 2007)

На мой взгляд слишком много лирики.
Лучше думать о том, чем помочь человеку.


----------



## abelar (27 Дек 2007)

Solnse написал(а):


> Мне все в один голос кричат, как это тяжело и не всем под силу!!!


Просто эти "все" в ужасе, что до сих пор они только Вас по жизни тянули, а теперь Вас будет двое!!! Но какое Вам дело до "них"? Главное Вам "легко"!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> На мой взгляд слишком много лирики.
> Лучше думать о том, чем помочь человеку.



Когда я влюбился в свою будущую жену, что-то не помню никаких других мыслей, кроме :blush200: 
Вот и в голове девушки их нет. И это хорошо. Главное, чтобы потом любовь не оказалась влюбленностью. Вот такой удар (например, развод) и здоровые-то не все выдерживают.
Т.е. Я подвожу вас к тому, что ЛЮБОВЬ - это большой труд, почти как у Сизифа: каждый день надо что-то делать и терпеть, и только, наверное, в старости вдруг понять как ты был счатлив всё это время.
Итак, счастье вначале и счастье в конце, а между ними работа и терпение.


----------



## Ell (28 Дек 2007)

Вот именно.
Жизнь - это Авгиевы конюшни в каком-то смысле.
Про любовь - на форуме влюбленных женщин.
А здесь - о жизни и позвоночнике, как основе этой жизни  
Розовые сопли хороши. В меру. Как бы красными не стали.


----------



## Solnse (28 Дек 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Вот именно.
> Жизнь - это Авгиевы конюшни в каком-то смысле.
> Про любовь - на форуме влюбленных женщин.
> А здесь - о жизни и позвоночнике, как основе этой жизни
> Розовые сопли хороши. В меру. Как бы красными не стали.



А не пойти бы вам ДАЛЕКО и ООООЧень НАДОЛГО, А?????? Были бы в одном городе, вы бы мне ОООЧень хорошо ответили за розовые сопли!!!! И если ты думаешь, что лирикой и любовью невозможно помочь человеку - то ты НИ ЧЕРТА не смыслишь в этой жизни!!!!!!! furious


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2007)

Вот тебе и раз, вот тебе и праздник!


----------



## Solnse (29 Дек 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот тебе и раз, вот тебе и праздник!



Да просто НЕКОТОРЫМ думать нужно, что говорят... furious


----------



## Ell (29 Дек 2007)

Любовь может многое, безусловно. Но этого мало. Вероятно, Вы пока еще со многим не столкнулись в жизни. Да и любовь - это большой труд.
Просто мне искренне хочется, чтобы Вы действительно помогли Вашему любимому. И не только словами о чувствах.
Желаю Вам в следущем году еще больше терпения, настойчивости в достижении целей и счастья.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2007)

Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## abelar (29 Дек 2007)

Solnse написал(а):


> Буду премного благодарна за любые отзывы на мое сообщение!!!!
> С уважением, Елена. :blush200:



И Вам - спасибо...  Уж как смогли...aiwan


----------



## Solnse (3 Янв 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> Любовь может многое, безусловно. Но этого мало. Вероятно, Вы пока еще со многим не столкнулись в жизни. Да и любовь - это большой труд.
> Просто мне искренне хочется, чтобы Вы действительно помогли Вашему любимому. И не только словами о чувствах.
> Желаю Вам в следущем году еще больше терпения, настойчивости в достижении целей и счастья.



Во-первых, я хотела бы извиниться за то, что вспылила на Ваше сообщение чуть выше!!! Извините меня пожалуйста!!! Просто задели меня Ваши слова про "розовые ...", не буду дописывать что, очень задели и обидели. Еще раз прошу прощенье!!!! Ну что, мир??? :drinks: 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВАС!!!!! С НОВЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ!!!!
И спасибо за Ваши пожелания!!!!!  :blush200:


----------



## Ell (6 Янв 2008)

*Solnse*, безусловно, мир. Разве иначе может быть?  
Просто Вы не привыкли к моей манере общения. Я - человек жёсткий, но погладить по головке тоже могу.
Вы всё же задумайтесь о более специальных вопросах относительно здоровья своего любимого.


----------



## Solnse (16 Янв 2008)

*Ell*, очень рада, что вы на меня не сердитесь!!! Ну а насчет того, чтобы задуматься о вопросах здоровья: вроде понемножку уже думаю!!! Мой парень собирается ложиться в центр, давно уже нигде не подлечивался. Да и почки что-то шалить начали не по-детски. Ему там разработают комплекс упражнений, которые помогут ему стоять на своих ногах и, возможно, даже ходить. Как только я приеду к нему, мы насчем с ним усиленно заниматься, потому что сам он не осилит все это. Нужен человек, который бы ему помогал. Вот и я буду этим человеком. 
А еще у меня вопрос: Если Виталя все же сможет сам вставать и немного ходить, пройдет ли у него спастика в ногах и уменьшится ли почечная недостаточность? Но это, скорее, вопрос к Доктору Ступину...
Заранее спаибо!!! :blush200:


----------



## Ell (16 Янв 2008)

Если человек заниматься собой, то и результат не заставит ждать. Так что действуйте! И, безусловно, при поддержке и помощи процесс пойдет быстрее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2008)

Если у него пройдет  спастика в ногах,  то он будет немного ходить
Почечная недостаточность впрямую не связана с заболеванием позвоночника.


----------



## Solnse (30 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если у него пройдет  спастика в ногах,  то он будет немного ходить
> Почечная недостаточность впрямую не связана с заболеванием позвоночника.



Хм... А я думала, что наоборот, спастика у него из-за того, что мышцы атрофированны. И когда он начнет давать нагрузку на ноги, спастика отступит. 
Насчет почек: ему врачи сказала, что недостаточность у него развилась из-за постоянного сидячего образа жизни, вот я и задала вопрос, что если он начнет ходить, пойдут ли почки на поправку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2008)

Почкам будет лучше!


----------

